# Kitchen Academy, Sacramento CA



## thecolorblue (Jan 2, 2009)

I looked through these forums, but could only find a thread that is over 6 months old, so I figured I'd post a new one.

Has anyone heard anything good/bad about the Kitchen Academy school in Sacramento? I'm a novice at professional cooking, so when I went for a tour I didn't really know what I was looking at. It looked good to me, but when I was talking to the administration for more info, they seemed really really pushy to me. Like I was browsing for used cars. I don't know if my fears are unfounded based just on this feeling, so I'm here to ask advice.

If anyone has input either from personal experience, or experience in culinary schools in general, I'd be eternally grateful. I would post my full impressions, but it would quickly become a novel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I toured it, as i live reasonably near. I also found the people really pushy, but i found them to be pushy at the new culinary institute near west del paso too. Both are new schools in the area, both have similar curriculim. CIA wanted 80,000, KA wanted 20,000. You get a degree from CIA and two years of training. at KA ya get out in a year and some decent certs. Have worked with several students from KA and found them to be decent cooks, even when they are just interning with my restaurant. However, i make more money as a cook and never went to culinary school. Course I'll never be a head chef either.

I'd say go ahead and go.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't give a perspective on Kitchen Academy but I work in admissions at a culinary school. 

Depending on the school, it's a sales job. If it's private/proprietary, without students, the school cannot exist. With that being said, a good representative should be able to find a balance and not make you feel like you are buying a used car. 

You mentioned you were a novice at professional cooking, so have you worked in any capacity in the food industry? How old are you and what do you feel you would get out of working in the food industry? 

Good luck to you and post your novella. More than likely, you or someone else could benefit from it.


----------

